# Started my New Bicycle Shed



## MartyW (Mar 19, 2011)

I got up this morning with a grand plan of building a storage shed for my bicycles. I had to cut down a scrub tree and dig out the roots.
Then I got the floor framed and sheeted framed and stood the walls and plumbed them (PITA alone) got some of the siding on.
I have a Paslode nail gun but opted to use my hammers, a 32oz framer and 16oz trim both Estwings man I love to hear them sing.
I made it until about 5;30 pm before my forearms started cramping, Damn I remember before I went into Managment I could frame 12 hrs a day and not even think about it now I feel like I been in a prize fight!
Well I'm of to take a couple Aleve and relax....... ;D

As it stands now it is 10' x 12' and 10 feet high. The gable roof will push the ridge line up a couple feet more.

Here is the shed


----------



## ballooney (Mar 19, 2011)

Well I got up this morning...and then layed back down which wasn't nearly as eventful as your day. Killer shed but would think bikes deserve better than T-111.  All kidding aside, very nice!


----------



## MartyW (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks and that T111 is really expensive, I could not believe how much the prices had went up.


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 19, 2011)

lol 40 years from now some collector is going to stumble across your barn full of bikes


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 19, 2011)

Its a bitch gettin old! How many bikes you figure you can get in there?


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 19, 2011)

I wouldn't use anything but an Estwing, and boy do they sing!


----------



## Old rim (Mar 20, 2011)

Very nice, we look forward to see the finished shed---keep us updated.


----------



## OldRider (Mar 20, 2011)

Very nice! Thats about the size of my bike shed but you have way more height then I do, the ability to hang tools and frames from the crossbeams without a life threatening concussion will be a Godsend


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 20, 2011)

if I had my own house I'd prob do the same, Looks great


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 20, 2011)

Any body want to take bets that this time next year it wont be big enough.


----------



## JRE (Mar 20, 2011)

LOL i'll take that bet.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 20, 2011)

I remember bein..... I forgot what I was gonna say....?


----------



## MartyW (Mar 20, 2011)

well I got the roof on and dried in today. I still got the Facsia, a little more siding and doors to go.
I have about 30- 35 bikes now and am planning of doing a rack set up that is why I put the vaulted ceiling up so high.
I know that it is already too small so you won that bet!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 20, 2011)

Awesome can't wait to see it done and loaded up!


----------



## slick (Mar 20, 2011)

That is an awesome building you are making. You need stairs up to that roof. Looks perfect for a patio BBQ spot especially in beautiful San Diego where you have all the great weather down there. 

This is what applies for me but, the more room you have the less room you will have fairly soon! I have a 5 car garage that was empty when i moved in and now its packed with cars,bikes, tools etc.....  I only have pathways to walk around and stuff hanging in the rafters!!! Blank walls became covered with old signs and license plates. O man what a man cave but it's a bit much to take in even with quite a few breaths.


----------



## chitown (Mar 20, 2011)

*The Great Escape Bike Shed*



HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Any body want to take bets that this time next year it wont be big enough.




Then we vote you dig!
View attachment 18435 
The top secret basement where all the rarest bikes of the collection go.

So those collectors Patrick spoke of will never know about the basement 40 years from now. It'll be "_Picker Proof_".

To hang the bikes I'm thinking of rigging with lots of wooden pulleys so it looks like an 18th century clipper inside.

But seriously it looks great.


----------



## MartyW (May 28, 2011)

Got some of the bikes put in the shed today, I will try to get the display cases in tomorrow.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 28, 2011)

Congrats Marty looks fantastic!


----------



## npence (May 28, 2011)

Wow Nice collection and a great shed for them. But what are you going to do when you get more bikes the shed is already about full isnt it.


----------



## MartyW (May 28, 2011)

npence said:


> Wow Nice collection and a great shed for them. But what are you going to do when you get more bikes the shed is already about full isnt it.




I usually keep selling bikes as I get more my collection, it is always changing and I now have a mostly empty two car garage. Well my Motorcycle is in there.

I came in late one night from a road trip and snuck a bike into the master bathroom (just for the night) and about three in the morning I heard my GF saying this is a mighty yellow bicycle in here how long do you think that this is staying in here ?!?


----------



## bricycle (May 28, 2011)

WoW, WoW, WoW......nice job, and collection... ah cra_p, my d ool sh rted  ut my k yboard aga n!%$@#!


----------



## slick (May 28, 2011)

Awesome bike room! When the robin is for sale to make room for more let me know!! I know it rides well on long hauls as we found out on the Newport ride!


----------



## old hotrod (May 29, 2011)

And aerodynamically sound in a headwind...


----------



## HARPO (May 31, 2011)

I haven't seen any outside photos of The Museum (_BEAUTIFUL_ collection, BTW), but I hope you put some type of vents in it. All that nice metal + humidity with no airflow = rust and mildew.

Fred


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 31, 2011)

Lookin good Marty -- nice group of vintage machines -- I wish my association rules would allow me to build an outdoor shed -- next place I guess - right -- Yep it was great to see the bikes at Walt's ride in Newport -- are you coming up for the Cyclone Coaster ride this Sunday ??? Maybe we'll see you there -- ride vintage


----------



## MartyW (May 31, 2011)

slick said:


> Awesome bike room! When the robin is for sale to make room for more let me know!! I know it rides well on long hauls as we found out on the Newport ride!




I'll keep you in mind for the Robin.


----------



## MartyW (May 31, 2011)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Lookin good Marty -- nice group of vintage machines -- I wish my association rules would allow me to build an outdoor shed -- next place I guess - right -- Yep it was great to see the bikes at Walt's ride in Newport -- are you coming up for the Cyclone Coaster ride this Sunday ??? Maybe we'll see you there -- ride vintage




I am going to be up this Sunday.




HARPO said:


> I haven't seen any outside photos of The Museum (_BEAUTIFUL_ collection, BTW), but I hope you put some type of vents in it. All that nice metal + humidity with no airflow = rust and mildew.
> 
> Fred




We don't have a lot of humidity here, but both skylights are operational and I have a lot of soffit vents. Here is a shot of the front and side. I have shingled it since this pic.


----------



## HARPO (Jun 1, 2011)

AHA! I didn't know about the sky vents. Well, all that's missing is a sink, a toilet and a bed and you're set. LOL!! NICE JOB!!!!!!!


----------

